# Touchdown!



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

Went to my local high school's football field this morning to test out my new set up. Being a novice of the Hatteras (or any non-conventional cast for that matter), I was able to stand at the back of one endzone and clear the end of the other endzone. Not sure if 120 yards is pretty good or not, but I figure it'll get my bait out there when I'm in Florida in a couple weeks.

I'm using an 11' Emblem, 5500 Emcast, 30Lb PP, and 4 oz. of weight. The weight is a little on the light side for the rod (4-7), but it was all I had at the moment.

I guess I'm satisfied with the results, however, my biggest problem was breaking off. Does anyone else have this difficulty? Am I just whipping it too hard? Most of my breaks occurred right when I 'pulled the trigger.' I'm surprised that I'm snapping 30Lb test braid so easily. And no, the knot isn't pulling out.

I've been reading up on all your posts for many months now. Thanks for the tips on rods, reels,...and especially the one on taping your finger! I might even spring for a Cannon.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Most folks go with what is called a "Shock Leader" of around 50# mono, it serves a few items. You want a heavy line for casting and when you bring in that big fish for something to grab ahold of, braid has no strech as mono does and a little give always helps.
The so called standered is you want the shock line wrapped around the reel no less then 3 to 6 times and the weight and bait down to where your going to cast it from.
Your casting form will also have a lot to do with it, hope this helps some and I am sure there will be lots more info forth coming.


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Rule of thumb*

is use 10# of test for evry 1 0z of weirgt. Therefore a 4 0z sinker would match to 40# test shocker, 50z to 50 # etc.


----------



## Fish 4 Life (May 28, 2007)

What kind of knot do you guys use to attavh the shock to the main line?

F4L


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

*Q: What is a "shock leader"?*

_A heavier breaking strain piece of line that is attached to your main fishing line so that it does not break during the cast._

*Q: Why should I use a shock leader?*

_Mainly for safety, so that you do not break of during a power cast and cause damage or injure someone. Also reduce the loss of terminal tackle when fishing due to break offs during the cast and because the shock leader is what takes most of the ware from sand bars etc._

*Q: What pound test line should I use?*

_A good rule of thumb is to take the amount of weight that you are going to cast and multiply it by 10 then convert to lbs to give the minimum breaking strain in lbs of the line to use as a shock leader._

*Q: How long should it be?*

_The minimum length of the leader for casting weights should be: Go five times around the reel, up to the tip of the rod and back to the spool, this is the minimum length._
*
Q: How do I attach a shock leader to my main running line.*

_There are many ways to attach a shock leader but my favorite for fishing is the Uni-Knot to an overhand in the thick line. For long casting I use the blob knot method. When using a super braid like Power Pro I will make as many as 8 turns in the Uni-knot as super braids tend to slip. I prefer a mono shocker to a super braid as it tends to be more resistant to abrasion._









_courtesy of: _breakawayusa.com


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Audiochem nice cast,that will more than work here in Fla.but please use a shock leader with that.Ande Premium Mono will due just fine. Good luck on your trip.:fishing: :beer:


----------



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

Creepy. That's exactly what I just purchased on eBay. Thanks for the tips everyone.

Hey Seajay, what's bitin?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Whiting,Black Drum and a few Pompano for eating fish. Some Sharks as well. Off the Jax. Pier they are getting Spanish Mackarel , Red Drum,Flounder,Black Drum and an occasional King fish.:beer: :fishing:


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Now that you can cast end zone to end zone, try for accuracy. Cast through one set of goal posts through the other set. You will find the cast has to be longer & with accuracy your fishing will improve also.


----------



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

I've tested out the uni-knot with both and overhand knot and blob knot on the mono. Both pulled through (the blob broke and the overhand stripped). Is there another option?

They didn't give out on the cast,I just physically pulled them apart. I figure if I can pull them apart, a large fish can do the same.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

then your overhand is not that strong.
an adept person on tying knots won't slip it.
i've tried pulling my shock leaders apart using the overhand to uni and i can't break it.
i know i am not strong, i bench 3 lbs! 
or maybe you have arms like popeyes...


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

audio, spit on the knots before you pull them tight. Lubrication ya know.

If you are pulling a overhand knot apart, or breaking them with your hands, please tell us what you are tying together.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I use Uni-Uni


----------



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

I've been fishing for 30 years, so I understand wetting the line prior to cinching. I'm new to distance surf casting. I guess my problem may be braid...or, in this case, braid to mono. The knot is cinching well, but the overhand pulls out or the blot breaks off. I've decided to just Super-glue it and see what happens. I may also Uni-Uni it.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FYI -- Casting with a lead*

sinker I sure hope no one is around the area of the football field when you are casting. Most of us practice with a baseball or put the lead inside a tennis ball or even use a lacross ball. 

Lead by itself is dangerous. Especilally if you are breaking off.


----------



## Audiochem (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, I thought of that, but I wanted to throw the 'real deal.' No one is around at the time of morning I go. I've got the whole place to myself. A luxury we have here in Ohio...lots of open land.

At this point, I'm ready to switch from lead. I think I'm confident with the feeling and happy with the distance. Of course, heaving it out there with a live fish on will be a totally different experience. I'll probably get it all worked out just about the time we're ready to pack up and come home.


----------



## sharkslayer89 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Audiochem*

use a bimini on the braid and then tie the uni or a blood knot both work for me


----------

